# play (video)



## Gavril

Päivää,

In the last thread, I was trying to write a sentence that meant ”The video won’t play smoothly”, but I wasn’t sure what the most common verb would be for translating “play” in this case.

Based on the Googling I’ve done, it seems that the verb _soida_ is normally used for pure audio recordings (_Kuuntelen radiossa soivaa laulua_) and not for videos. _pyöriä _seems to be one verb you can use for videos, but I don’t know if it’s the most common.

What would be the most common way of translating the following?

“The teacher played a video for the class.”
_Opettaja … video luokalle._

”When he walked into the room, a video was playing on the TV.”
_Kun hän astui huoneeseen, video … televisiossa._

Kiitos!


----------



## kirahvi

I'd say 

Opettaja näytti luokalle videon.
Kun hän astui huoneeseen, video pyöri televisiossa.


----------



## Gavril

kirahvi said:


> I'd say
> 
> Opettaja näytti luokalle videon.



There are contexts, though, where you would have to distinguish between "showing" a video (näyttää) and "playing" it (pressing "play", setting the video in motion). I know I didn't choose a very good example above to illustrate this.

For example, what is the "play" button on a DVD/videocassette player titled in Finnish?


----------



## kirahvi

Gavril said:


> For example, what is the "play" button on a DVD/videocassette player titled in Finnish?



Play. 

If you want to say that the teacher pressed play, you could say: _opettaja käynnisti videon_.


----------



## Spongiformi

The word for Play in a player is _"Toista". _Although technically it would mean replay in English, but then again, a recording is always a replay of the original recorded act. For example a program like Windows Media Player gives _"toista"_ as the hovering hint when you move the mouse pointer onto the Play button. However, to use it to translate play isn't one-to-one business.

_"Video toistui huonosti"_ sounds just fine.
_"Video oli toistumassa televisiossa, kun hän astui huoneeseen" _sounds a bit weird, though, in my opinion.


----------

